# Barcarolle - Belle nuit, ô nuit d'amour



## chrisalban (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm new to opera, so sorry if my questions seem ridiculous.

Here's one for you:

In Offenbach's "Les contes d'Hoffmann" there's a barcarolle, "Belle nuit, ô nuit d'amour". It's French which I don't understand. However, I've seen a few translations and they differ a lot. Apparently it's a declaration of love.

One of the lines in one of the translations say: "Time flies by, and carries away our tender caresses for ever!" and "Time flies far from this happy oasis and does not return."

Sounds like a burial to me.

Another translations are pure moments of love.

The question is: Is it a happy or a sad love song? How is it used in the opera?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## billie_d_kidd (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/bhr7120/large/index.html

Here is the score and you can see the text in French in Act II. (Disregard the English) It is a bittersweet song, they are happy in the moment but know that the moment is fleeting. That's why the music is sweet but has a reminiscent quality to it.

Welcome to Opera!

- BDK


----------

